# turning off circuit breakers for a long period of time



## jmjoseph (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello again,

I was just curious about something, if I turn off an individual appliance / room circuit breaker (say the one that controls the dishwasher) for a long period of time (say a year or 2) because it is never used, will that cause any problems later on?  I am not going to do this but I am just curious (especially since a buddy of mine realized he had one of his breakers in the "off" position since he bought his place a couple years ago).
Thanks

J


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 27, 2006)

They lay on shelves in stores for longer periods than that.

The breakers will be fine if left off.

Welcome to the forum!
Tom


----------



## jmjoseph (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok just curious thats all.  Didnt know if people did this in order to save a cent or 2 on their electrical bill (assuming a little bit of electricity still flows through to the unused appliance) or if it tripped before and they didn't reset it because they hardly used it.
Thanks


----------

